# Turbo Cup Runneth Over QA2 - Amateur WIN!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Fantastic! Now they will be able to compete in the NARC (National Amateur Retriever Championships) this year right?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Fantastic! Now they will be able to compete in the NARC (National Amateur Retriever Championships) this year right?


Not yet ... he needs to earn 2 more points before the NARC in order to qualify.


----------

